# Pigs and tomato Vines



## bstuart29 (Jul 11, 2006)

I know tomato vines are suppose to be toxic to humans and some other animals but was wondering if anyone knew if they would harm pigs also. Thanks.


----------



## HeritagePigs (Aug 11, 2009)

Tomatos are part of the nightshade family. Potatos, tomatos, sweet and hot peppers, eggplant, tomatillos, tamarios, pepinos, pimentos, paprika, cayenne, and Tabasco sauce are classified as nightshade foods. A particular group of substances in these foods, called alkaloids, can impact nerve-muscle function and digestive function in animals and humans, and may also be able to compromise joint function. 

Whether or not your pig is sensitive to nightshades depends upon your pig. I choose to not take the chance.


----------



## PotBellyPigs (Jul 27, 2010)

Tomato vines(leaves) are poison to humans.
I wouldn't feed it to my pig....


----------



## highlands (Jul 18, 2004)

Our pigs have eaten them with no ill effect.
Perhaps they're not toxic to humans either but I would rather not try.
My mother, a doctor, told me, on this topic, that it takes a lot to make any difference.
Safe bet? Compost pile or burn the vines if you had any wilt, etc.

Cheers

-Walter
Sugar Mountain Farm
Pastured Pigs, Sheep & Kids
in the mountains of Vermont
Read about our on-farm butcher shop project:
http://SugarMtnFarm.com/butchershop
http://SugarMtnFarm.com/csa


----------



## Farmerga (May 6, 2010)

I put some pigs on an old garden spot with tomato plants. The pigs would eat the ripe tomatos, but, would leave the green ones and the plants alone. I have noticed that they will eat poke salad plants when the plants are young, but, only to a point. They will also eat young thissels and root up and eat the grubs out of fire ant mounds. ( I get a smile on my face when I see them rooting in a fire ant mound, I really hate those things)

http://dostersheritagefarm.com


----------



## Rogo (Jan 1, 2006)

=== They will also eat young thissels and root up and eat the grubs out of fire ant mounds. ( I get a smile on my face when I see them rooting in a fire ant mound, I really hate those things) ===


When I lived where there were fire ants, my chickens also ate them. Makes me squirm just thinking about it, but evidently they're not affected like we are from the bites.

All things in nature supposedly have a purpose. Haven't figured out the reason for those gawd awful fire ants.


----------



## FrankRichards (Dec 9, 2004)

My pigs (who are primarily fed surplus from the local food bank) are raising fine crops of tomatoes and squash. As noted above, they eat the ripe tomatoes but not the vines. I've also had them in the potato patch twice this year, and they did not touch the potato vines either.

Geese, but not chickens, will eat tomato vines FWIW.


----------

